# Hilfe bei Galaxiekarte.



## Maddiehn (9. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor in ein Forum eine Karte einzubauen, in welche man Koordinaten eintragen kann die durch Punkte dargestell werden sollen. Die Karte soll 100 x 100 Felder groß sein(jedes Feld 6x6 Pixel) und an der Seite (oder wo auch immer) sollten Felder sein, in denen man die Koordinaten und Namen zu den Koordinaten eingeben kann.
Ich würde mich sehr über jegliche Hilfe/Vorschläge/Tutorials freuen.

Hier das "Hintergrundbild" der Karte:






THX 4 Help
Maddiehn


----------



## Jockel (9. Nov 2005)

Und wo genau ist dein Problem?


----------



## Sky (9. Nov 2005)

Hast Du ein Konkretes Problem ?

Falls Du nur fertigen Code suchst, so gehört deine Anfrage nach "Aufgaben und Gesuche" !


----------



## Maddiehn (9. Nov 2005)

Ups, Newbie... Sorry.
Könnt ihr den Thread verschieben?
Ansonsten suche ich die nötigen Befehle und ggf. Verkettungs- bzw. Verknüpfungsbeispiele. Und wie mach ich das mit der Datenbank?
Huiuiui, das sind ganz schön viele Sachen, und wenn mir jemand helfen möchte würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG
Maddiehn


----------



## AlArenal (9. Nov 2005)

Lies dir mal durch was du bisher geschrieben hast und dann denk mal nach, ob da einer draus schlau wird, was genau du vorhast, was du brauchst und wo es hakt..


----------



## Maddiehn (9. Nov 2005)

Also, was ich vorhabe kann ich ganz genau beschreiben, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es in die Tat umsetzen kann.
Ich möchte eine Tabelle mit 100 Zeilen und 100 Spalten wobei Höhe und Breite einer Spalte 6x6 Pixel betragen soll.
Diese Tabelle soll die Galaxiekarte als Hintergrund haben.
Weiterhin soll es möglich sein an beliebigen Positionen der Tabelle einen Marker zu setzten, welcher eine weitere Tabelle mit 17 Zeilen und 4 Spalten beinhaltet.

Die "Galaxietabelle":
Y/X 000 001 002 003 004 ... 099 => X
000
001
002
003
004
...
099
 ||
 \/
 Y

Die "Positionstabelle"
Pos. | Name | Team | Comment <= 1.Zeile
 1    |                                               ...
 2    |
 3    |
...    |
16   |

Könnt ihr mir mit diesen Angaben weiterhelfen?


----------



## Nick H. (10. Nov 2005)

wie weit bist du denn?
und wie willst du das ganze machen?
per Applet? wenn du PHP nehmen willst bist du hier falsch


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2005)

Mich verwirrt dieses "ich habe vor in ein Forum eine Karte einzubauen" doch sehr. Das riecht nach Webanwendung, JavaScript, ...


----------



## Maddiehn (10. Nov 2005)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das realisieren soll. Deswegen schreibe ich auch ein Gesuch über jegliche Vorschläge/Hilfe/Tutorials die ihr mir anbieten könnt um irgendwie auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen.
@ AlArenal: Hmm... Webanwendung klingt schonmal gut, nur ist das Wort alleine kein hilfreicher Anfang für mich. Kannst du mir vielleicht mehr Infos dazu geben?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2005)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wer das Ding benutzen soll, wie es benutzt werden soll, in welchem Umfeld es benutzt werden soll, welchen Zweck es erfüllt, ...

Wie soll man dir da nen Tipp geben?


----------



## Maddiehn (10. Nov 2005)

In die Karte soll sich möglichst jeder eintragen können, der Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat (z.B. durch registrierte User eines Forums).
Benutzt werden soll es, indem Koordinaten angewählt (durch Mausklick oder Eingabefeld) und dazu noch die Vermerke (Name, Kommentar, Team) gemacht werden können.
Der Zweck ist es, dass die Mitglieder meiner Allianz einen besseren Überblick der Galaxie des Spieles Space-Pioneers haben, indem Positionen von Verbündeten und Zielen schneller zu finden sind.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2005)

Und du hast wieviel Erfahrung im Proggen?


----------



## Maddiehn (11. Nov 2005)

Ich habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem direkten Proggen von JAVA-Script o.Ä., beschäftige mich aber seit ca. 17 Jahren mit dem Computer und bin in solchen Sachen sehr lernfähig und habe ein gutes Allgemeinwissen.
Ihr müsst mir also nicht unbedingt einen kompletten Quellcode zu Füßen werfen aber Hilfe wäre für mich unabdingbar, da ich sonst mit der Realisierung ganz große Probleme habe.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2005)

Javascript ist nicht gleich Java..

Also wenn du ein Java-Applet bauen willst, das obige Kriterien erfüllt, musste dich ein wenig mit Java2D beschäftigen (wegen Zeichnen der Punkte), Event-Handling (Maus, Buttons), JDBC (Anbindung an Datenbank), zusätzlich musste erstmal ein wenig mit Java und Objektorientierung klarkommen.

Klar kannste das packen, aber ich würde nicht erwarten, dass du innerhalb der nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen alles fertig hast (abhängig davon wie sauber du programmieren willst und kannst und wieviel Zeit du investierst). Wenn du das ganze auf nem eigenen Root-Server machst, könnte es auch was werden, wenn du aber keinen Zugriff von außen auf den Port deiner Datenbank bekommst (ist beim shared hosting in der Regel immer so), dann kannste JDBC schonmal knicken und müsstest den Datentrasnfer z.B. mit XML-RPC und nem entsprechenden Skript (z.B. in PHP) auf dem Server erledigen...

Wie du siehst: Ist ne recht knifflige Sache, die viele Themen berührt, die man nicht mal eben im Vorbeigehen verinnerlicht.

Da wird dir auch keiner groß helfen können, nur bei spezifischen Teilfragen. Das Große Ganze wirste schon mehr oder weniger selbst austüfteln müssen.


----------



## Nick H. (11. Nov 2005)

also ich würd dafür entweder Php oder ein Applet nehmen
das ist einfacher...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich würd dafür entweder Php oder ein Applet nehmen
> das ist einfacher...



Wie, einfacher? Ein Applet ist einfacher als ein Applet? *grübel*


----------



## Maddiehn (11. Nov 2005)

Also werde ich mich mal damit beschäftigen, wie ein JAVA-Applet erstellt wird. Bin ich dann mit Java 1.2 auf ner heißen Spur? Und ich darf es nicht mit JAVA-Script verwechseln! Das ist doch schon viel wert.


----------



## Nick H. (12. Nov 2005)

warum willst du 1.2 nehmen?
es gibt doch schon 5.0


----------

